# Wild Camping in Paris



## GeoNomad

It is hard to imagine the contrast between camping on the moors last week and camping in Paris this week. Wild camping at the two extremes.

I had heard that there was a camping-car friendly parking lot behind the Chateau Vincennes in Paris, so I decided to check it out. My information was that it cost €12 for 24 hours and that it was "secure" so you could leave your camper and take the metro to the centre of the city.

As it happens, the information was not quite correct, or perhaps it varies with the season. In early May, the parking was FREE. There was no pay and display borne in evidence, or any sign of any parking fee to be paid. There were plenty of large motorhomes and a few converted vans taking advantage of the situation. Some looking like they had been there for quite some time.

The downside was that there was no particular security, other than the number of campers who, by their presence, might discourage ne'er-do-wells from breaking in to campers. I parked between two large motorhomes, feeling that no sensible thief would choose to break into my dirty old van. In fact, I felt very comfortable leaving my van there during the day.

The metro is a few hundred feet away, so you can get to any part of Paris in a reasonable time. Chateau Vincennes is the end of the number 1 line, which crosses the heart of the city.

What was really amazing was how quiet it was. The back row of the parking is far enough from the road that there is almost no noise at all. In fact, it is quieter than any place I have stayed in Paris (in hotels and apartments).

Come morning, I enjoyed my usual tartine et chocolat before continuing south.

Map: Parking behind Chateau  Vincennes


----------



## fairytooth

Brilliant, thanks for the info!


----------



## Haaamster

Spent hours looking for somewhere to park in Paris then found a camp site for 30 euros a night.Walking up the Champs Elysee I saw a van parking up literally 30 feet from the Arc outside one of the posh shops.Don't know if it was legal or wether he was staying the night but it was about 10.30pm so I presume so.
I watched in amazement and almost applauded.


----------



## Kontiki

Stayed at the aircraft museum car park at Le Bourget airport, this was after spending 2 nights free camping at the Paris motorhome show also at the airport. You could stay 2 nights for free but had to pay to go into the show. Although we didn't the metro was close by.


----------



## Pollik

We were in Paris over the weekend and struggled to find spots that we were comfortable with.  In the end, on the Friday night, we stayed in the car park outside the municipal camping site at Neuilly sur Marne, 48.85402, 2.53853.  There was a sign prohibiting MHs, but it was less than obvious and we were tired, so we stopped.  Felt safe - how can I put this? It was a nice area.

I am not one for cities, though.



Polly

PS I have just done a Google street view of the Chateau Vincennes, at or near 48.83995, 2.43596, suggested by the OP...and it is full of MHs!!!!


----------



## GeoNomad

Pollik said:


> we stayed in the car park outside the municipal camping site at Neuilly sur Marne, 48.85402, 2.53853



The municipal camping at Neuilly Plaisance is actually one of the nicest campsites to stay in. Each space is separated by high hedges and at this time of year you can find free spots right up against the very pleasant river.

Google Map

I have stayed on both sides of that fence. Once, by boat from Poole to Majorca via the canal system - enter at Le Havre, up the Seine to Paris, continue via different rivers and canals and exit via the Rhone into the Med. A great way to see France slowly. 183 locks...

I almost stayed there again on Monday, too, but decided to go into town instead. As you say, parking nearby seems safe as it is a nice neighbourhood.

For the less adventurous, or those looking for their weekly shower, it is a cheap (for Paris €16) and cheerful campsite, very close to Paris - in fact the RER could take you in, easily.


----------



## mistafeesh

I've just been directed to this thread from campervanlife.com. It's really good to hear that it's possible to camp for free in Paris. Anyone know what it's like in August. Planning to spend a day or two in Paris on our way down south and we don't want to spend too much on a place to park up!


thanks,

Dan


----------



## OwnedbyCollies

Park in Disneyland Paris MH aire for 20 euros and get the RER into Paris - about 30 minute journey. Parking free with a Disney annual pass. Kennels at Disney for pooches if necessary - 10 euros per day or 20 euros for overnight per dog.


----------



## Bossangel

So grateful for this post
Me and the better half are doing a European adventure in August. She’s desperate to do Paris and I was basically told no Paris no Funtime .
I’ll be checking this place out for sure

Thanks


----------



## mossypossy

Bear in mind info is 7 years old.


----------



## Bossangel

Wow did not notice that


----------



## alcam

Bossangel said:


> Wow did not notice that



Paris , like most cities , has free parking from Saturday evening until Monday morning . You just need to find a place ! 
I did it once , basically bloody-mindedness . Parked for weekend in the Marais District .
It only took 2-3 hours to find the parking place .
'Done' lots of big city centres , you really have to have info (as on this thread) or be very lucky


----------

